# Hair Pompano Jigs?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

To the guys that fish jigs, will these work? I'm gonna try them tipped with shrimp in the surf, mainly for whiting since its still too early for pompano, but they'll show up before too long. 










How would you fish them?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Where are you fishing, first of all? what's the bottom structure like?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great. Nice work.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Where are you fishing, first of all? what's the bottom structure like?


The SC surf. A steep sloping deep beach at high tide usually with a good, defined first bar a lob away, sometimes a second wayyy out though. Decent rips as well due to the steep slope. It can be hard to see since I usually plan my trips with a nearly high tide incoming when I start fishing at 6-7 AM and it's a long drive to scout at low tide. 

Thanks Dogg. It was hard to make myself tie them that short, that's for sure.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> It was hard to make myself tie them that short, that's for sure.


I was thinking that they were tied too long. On the upper Gulfcoast we trim the tails to just barely cover the bend of the hook. If the tail is that long, the pomps will sometimes just bite the very end and realize something is wrong before committing to taking in the hook. With a shorter tail, if it bites anything the hook is there too.

The middle jig in your picture looks too thin to me. It may just be how it looks in the picture. The white jig heads are the same style I like to use. The chartreuse jig should be fine as well just no experience with that style head. The mylar thread mixed in is nice and is a difference maker at times. Florescent pink and orange are two more hair colors to consider.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, then, iffin' it were me, I'd just give them a short bounce along the bottom or a smooth stop and go retrieve, whichshould get more than just Whiting. No rocks to worry about. At the same time, a circle hook with a chunk of shrimp sitting there soaking should work equally well, if not better for Whiting alone.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Well, then, iffin' it were me, I'd just give them a short bounce along the bottom or a smooth stop and go retrieve, whichshould get more than just Whiting. No rocks to worry about. At the same time, a circle hook with a chunk of shrimp sitting there soaking should work equally well, if not better for Whiting alone.


Yeah that was about what I was thinking. I'd be soaking bait at the same time though, just some light tackle fun on the side. 

Plotalot, really you'd tie them shorter? I don't want to trim them since then you have blunt ends instead of a nice taper, but I'd I see short strikes I'll take the scissors to them. 

The middle jig is tied the same, just looks splayed out in the picture with the angle and flare on the hair from thread tension. The green one is just a head I had on hand from tying trout buck tails but it should do fine.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't worry about the blunt ends. Every pompano jig I've seen have blunt ends, short and wide blunt ends at that. Your jig is mimicking a sandflea and the hair should imitate an egg sack. That is why I suggested orange and pink, chartreuse and yellow are good choices too. Take a look at post #10 from a thread here last year and look at some proven patterns and colors. Granted these are gulf jigs used for gulf pomps, they may work for crap in the Atlantic even though I would have faith in them until proven wrong. 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?85233-Panama-City-Pompano 
If you want to throw a jig that you think looks nice and tapered knock yourself out, who knows you might catch them just fine.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm ok. I'll give em a shot, looks like I'm making a trip tomorrow!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I tie jigs and teasers.

I mold my own heads with a mold probably older than many of us. It is a 'lima bean' shape and I usually tie it more sparse than most Pompano Jigs sold in the store. They're tied 'fuller' to please the fisherman; not the fish. I also cut the tails off right at the hook bend to give it a 'dart' look similar to a badminton shuttlecock. . I want to cry to cut the tails that I've tied, but you do what you gotta do.

I ti ein four colors: white, yellow, poink and chartreuse. The skirtds are the same colo ror a combination hereof.

I also tie what I call a 'Charlie2 Knockoff' which is similar to a ice jig, Doc's Goofy Jig', Silly Willie and an ordinary 'Swim Jig'; but don't get that many calls for them. 

They work better on a mono loop rather than the split ring which you sometimes see on the shelf.

They want the 'Lima bean' shape in 1/2 oz to get to the bottom quickly and stay there. I also use light wire hooks to sting the Pompano.

If you go to the link; the second and third ones are what I'm talking about. IMO, those jigs have too much hair on them.

When you jerk the jig off the bottom, it creates the 'magic' spurt of sand which attracts the fish. When it investigates, there is this bright colored teaser waving in the breeze(current) which they hit. Most of your hits will be on the teaser.

Use a light line to work the jig/teaser combo. JMHO. C2


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Charlie2,excellent post.I also tie everything from trout flies to cobia jigs,especialy jigs for stripers,flounder,and specks.I use supreme hair and unique hair for pomp jigs but that bucktail will work,especially if you use the shorter,stiffer hair from the bucktail.SL,if ya want,just leave those jigs like they are,tip them with a 3-4" strip of blue belly or flounder belly and catch some blues and flounder in the surf.On the white ones,I like to add some shrimp krystal flash with a couple stands of gold thrown in for pomps.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I'm trying some Fish Hair for the first time to save my bucktail. I am mixing it with bucktail to create some interesting blends.

I like a couple of strips of gold Flashabou which seems to attract the Pompano better. I use silver if I want to attract other fish., but the gold seem to work as well.

I have found that a pink or yellow teaser works better than a white or chartreuse color. 

BTW; the Goofy Jig, Silly Willy, C2 Knockoff or ice jigs work real well in the basic white/yellow colors. All that it does is to stir up the sand. It my as well be a fluorescent orange which I use on my Digger Jig.

I would like to know what kind of fake hair that they use to tie the commercial Pompano jigs/teasers before I go out and buy some. Any ideas? I'm also going to try other kinds of fake hair. C2


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Charlie go to a local fly shop or craft shop you should beable to find something that will be close.


----------

